# 98 Altima SE died on me



## stevew84 (May 8, 2006)

Ok here's the scoop. My temp gauge hit the H and my car died leaving me stranded which sucked major ass. anyway, it had all the symptoms of an overheat so i didnt stress about it. but when i tried to start it about an hour later, keep in mind the temp gauge was back at C, it just had a high pitch winding noise. think of then you first start the altima, you know the high pitch right before it fires? basically it was turning but did not start. after closer inspection, i seemed to have blown my valve cover gasket, 3 of the spark plug wires will not loosen for me to remove them from the plugs. seems melted on or something. now it seems that my timing chain went out. i havent popped off the valve cover because basically im scared to mess with the cylinder head, which i heard has to be loosened in the opposit sequence as tightened. I need help to see if this is actually my timing chain. also, i have a leak that seems to be coming from a hose of the water pump. i know that has nothing to do with the car starting but just a little side not. please someone help me out!!!


----------



## stevew84 (May 8, 2006)

*Forgot Something*

my altima has around 120k miles on it and im not sure if the past owner replaced the timing chain. i've had the car for a year.


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

stevew84 said:


> Ok here's the scoop. My temp gauge hit the H and my car died leaving me stranded which sucked major ass. anyway, it had all the symptoms of an overheat so i didnt stress about it. but when i tried to start it about an hour later, keep in mind the temp gauge was back at C, it just had a high pitch winding noise. think of then you first start the altima, you know the high pitch right before it fires? basically it was turning but did not start. after closer inspection, i seemed to have blown my valve cover gasket, 3 of the spark plug wires will not loosen for me to remove them from the plugs. seems melted on or something. now it seems that my timing chain went out. i havent popped off the valve cover because basically im scared to mess with the cylinder head, which i heard has to be loosened in the opposit sequence as tightened. I need help to see if this is actually my timing chain. also, i have a leak that seems to be coming from a hose of the water pump. i know that has nothing to do with the car starting but just a little side not. please someone help me out!!!


Start simple... 
Check the thermostat to see if it operating correctly. Next, check all the heater hoses for wear and replace if required. Look at the weap hole on water pump for any leaks, it might have failed out. Hows the radiator? All of this explains the over heating.

The boots on the wire are probably just stuck in place, because of the seal they provide. Let the engine cool completely they try again. 
The timing chain never needs schedule maintance, such as timing belts. And very rarely do they fail.
Look at a Haynes manual and above all don't be scared... 
Good luck
Frank


----------



## stevew84 (May 8, 2006)

the radiator is fine. just lost all of the water. but no crack or leak in the actual radiator. the top rad. hose is fine. as well as the bottom hose. there is pressure with the rad. but it is leaking water behind the rad. below the valve cover there is a big alluminum...shield? for lack of a better word. but there is a hose behind it and i cant see what it connects to, but i think thats where its leaking. the hose is the same color/width as the rad. hoses but this one doesnt go to the rad.

about me letting the engine cool down, it has been 4 days. still nothing.


----------



## stevew84 (May 8, 2006)

ok i've been reading other posts and people are saying the timing chain does not need to be replaced. then why the hell wont my car start. everyone is saying its the chain until i get to this forum. the damn car just wont completely start. it wants to, but it just winds and winds. maybe its all because of the plugs.....


----------



## LONDONDERRY (May 19, 2004)

stevew84 said:


> ok i've been reading other posts and people are saying the timing chain does not need to be replaced. then why the hell wont my car start. everyone is saying its the chain until i get to this forum. the damn car just wont completely start. it wants to, but it just winds and winds. maybe its all because of the plugs.....


IS that the hose that goes to the water pump>
Have you looked to see if the starter is all so the problem?


----------



## stevew84 (May 8, 2006)

to be honest i've never had to mess with the water pump and this is my first altima, i believe that it is only because there are no other hoses that cary water except for a few so it probably is. the starter i dont think is the problem because if it was, wouldnt it make no noise at all when i turn the key? like when the battery dies?


----------

